# outlook.pst file could not be accessed error..



## msonberg (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

All of a sudden my outlook won't work. I get an error saying that the outlook.pst file could not be accessed. I've tried running the scanpst.exe file but the problem is there is no pst file. So I'm sure that has something to do with it. What the problem is now I don't know... so that's where "you" come in. Any suggestions?

I'm running Outlook 2000 SR-1.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *msonberg*

Did you do a Search for *.pst* files?

You may need to enable Show Hidden Files and Folders
For *Windows XP*:

Open My Computer or Windows Explorer
Tools > Folder Options > View tab,
under Hidden Files and Folders, verify *Show Hidden Files and Folders* is selected.
Remove the check mark for:
*Hide Extensions for known file types*
*Apply, OK* to save and close.

*Search*:

Start > Search > For Files or Folders > All files and folders,
In the field for: *all or part of the file name*
Key in:
.pst
Below that, click on *More advanced options* 
in the field: *Type of File*, select (All Files and Folders)
place a checkmark in: 
Search system folders
Search hidden files and folders
Search subfolders
click *Search*

Let us know what you find.


----------



## msonberg (Apr 7, 2004)

I actually found the pst file... the problem was that the pst file got so big that Outlook can't use it anymore. Is there any way that I can get into this file to delete items to reduce the size? I really need to be able to get back into that info.

Please tell me there's a way around this!


----------



## heavybob (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.slipstick.com/problems/repair2gbpst.htm#shrink


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

How large is the .pst file?

Before using the tool *heavybob* linked to, make a copy the .pst file first, use the tool on the copy (in case of unexpected/undesired results).


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Unfortunately, .pst files have a 2GB limit I believe. You can change the extension to .ost however. Then just redirected Outlook to that file.

Let me know how it works out.


----------



## silentmusic (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm just passing by tonight. I found this at Microsoft:

support.microsoft.com/?kbid=329910

Hope that helps.

cheers,

- Jason


----------

